# Type of fencing for indoor X pen?



## michm5 (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Currently I am using a wire pen when my little guy is out during the day (this one to be exact: http://www.petco.com/product/113679/WARE-Clean-Living-Small-Animal-Playpen.aspx)

However, I find that he moves it around really easily, banging it against the floor and changing the shape, and chews it on occasion. I do have wood floors so it slides pretty easily, even when I have tried putting a blanket underneath the entire x pen area.

I'm considering changing to a plastic fencing system of some kind, and I am wondering if any of you have any suggestions or experience with other types of X pens.

Thanks!


----------



## Shmoo06 (May 11, 2013)

I don't have any suggestions for a plastic fencing, but I bought a rug, cut tiny holes, and zip tied my xpen to the rug. 

I had to relocate a bit, so it's no longer zip tied, but they never moved it while it was zip tied. Just a suggestion.


----------

